# FOTDs Peeves



## Pei (Apr 23, 2006)

HiYa =)

I'd submitted several FOTDs and would like to improve on the quality!

So...I came up with this topic:



*What's are ur FOTDs' pet peeves?*

For mine:

1. Blurry pic
2. Oversized images (too lazy to scroll sideways )


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2006)

I second the blurry pic!  And this really has nothing to do with the camera but I really hate it when people don't close their eyes so we can see the beautiful creation they made! Grrrr......


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 23, 2006)

yep, bluryness and when ppl don't close their eyes. Also when the colour doens't really show up properly... but i guess i shouldn't be complaining, but instead should be thankful that ppl actually post FOTD's


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2006)

*Love them all!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_yep, bluryness and when ppl don't close their eyes. Also when the colour doens't really show up properly... but i guess i shouldn't be complaining, but instead should be thankful that ppl actually post FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is so true!  I love looking a peoples FOTDs regardless!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

This may sound really, really mean, but I dont mean it to be.

It annoys me whenever people post a ton of pictures.  5-6 is plenty.  One straight on with eyes open, one straight on with eyes closed, one at the side with eyes open, one at the side with eyes closed, and one funny face.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 23, 2006)

i agree with pei and i don't like far away pics i need to study them lol

and i love lots and lots of pics because i like seeing the eyes from all diff angles but just my opinion


----------



## Wattage (Apr 23, 2006)

I think (I don't know why - I am PMSing just as an FYI) that it bothers me when people only post their eyes. I dunno, I want to see the whole thing! I don't wear loads of eye shadow everyday so I guess I just want to see how it looks on the overall face.

Sorry ladies - what a stick in the mud I am tonight


----------



## Pei (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I think (I don't know why - I am PMSing just as an FYI) that it bothers me when people only post their eyes. I dunno, I want to see the whole thing! I don't wear loads of eye shadow everyday so I guess I just want to see how it looks on the overall face.

Sorry ladies - what a stick in the mud I am tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think u're perfectly right!

Eyes only look so incomplete!


----------



## pale blue (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I think (I don't know why - I am PMSing just as an FYI) that it bothers me when people only post their eyes. I dunno, I want to see the whole thing! I don't wear loads of eye shadow everyday so I guess I just want to see how it looks on the overall face.

Sorry ladies - what a stick in the mud I am tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Maybe people want to keep their anonymity? I dunno, just a thought


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 23, 2006)

Whoops...I've done that! Lips and eyes, it's because I rarely wear foundation and didn't realise that you can choose not to show the rest of your face (got the idea from a mod, heh heh). It's more a shy thing than an anonymity thing. But hey, I've only done one real one, and one for a previous challenge.

It soooo bothers me when people don't post the full list of what they have used on their lovely faces! I want details!!! I need them, ha ha.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 30, 2006)

bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) blurry pics 

2) when people photoshop their skin and then try to pass it off as their own lol


----------



## ralenth (Apr 30, 2006)

1. Not listing what they used. This is often the most interesting thing to me, so I feel sad when it gets left out.

2. Blurry pictures. I want to seeeeeee.


----------



## lara (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't mind it when people don't past pictures of their eyes closed - people don't walk around with their eyes closed just to show their bling lid work, right? It's more true to life to see a front and/or side head-shot with their eyes open, that way I can see exactly what does and doesn't work on the face as a whole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm only saying this because I posted a picture with my eyes open only and feel like a FOTD loser now, heh.)

My only peeve is when people don't adjust their camera to whatever light they're under and/or shoot in bad light, because then they have greenish, blueish skin and I can't accurately see their colour combos. That and it doesn't show their make-up to its full effect, which is a bit of downer.


----------



## Ambi (Apr 30, 2006)

When people do that "mouth open" thing that looks like they're giving a blowjob.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_When people do that "mouth open" thing that looks like they're giving a blowjob._

 
LOL!!!  That's the funniest thing I've heard all day.  And I think I've done that!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About mine:
1.  When the colors don't show up properly or at all but look great in real life!
2.  When I have taken like 25 pics and can only really find 1 that I like, and half like that one.
3.  When I capture random shit in the background that I'd rather not have in the pic.

About others:
1.  When they don't post what they use.
2.  I'm kind of over the funny faces.
3.  No closed eye pics.
4.  No full face pics.  I like the see the whole look.
5.  Small pics and/or zoomed out pics.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (May 2, 2006)

Facial expressions don't really peeve me, because our different expressions our what makes us human and I enjoy seeing all kinds them! If we all made the same face in our FOTD's it would be so boring!

Also, maybe because I make alot of those faces and I'm not stopping haha  I view photography as a form of art and I express myself through it in many different ways, so I am picky! So... if a pic that shows my eye make up off really wonderfully involves a weird facial expression, I'm still going to post it because I find the beauty in it! But hey, everyone has opinions! 

Anyways, I second not mentioning what you use. That's a peeve of mine. Tell us what products you used to get that beautiful look! 

Besides that, I'm grateful for everyone having the courage to post their pic on the internet and share their looks with us! I enjoy the FOTD forum the most here!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_ 
For mine:

1. Blurry pic
2. Oversized images (too lazy to scroll sideways )_

 
These are the only two that really bother me also. I like to see the pics closely and clearly. It is really hard to get a good FOTD, I never realised 'til I started posting them. I think sometimes people either get lazy or they don't know that if they take 50 pics and just choose a couple and make sure to include a close up shot of the eyes...they will have a better result.

I feel bad when the pics are soo far away too, cos I can't see the details. I'd rather just see the head.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Whoops...I've done that! Lips and eyes, it's because I rarely wear foundation and didn't realise that you can choose not to show the rest of your face (got the idea from a mod, heh heh). It's more a shy thing than an anonymity thing._

 
I always just show the eyes too. This is for a few reasons. Mainly because in my experience, the eyes are the thing that takes the longest time to do and it is the area most people like to enhance but aren't always sure how (although a lot of ladies here are really good at it) so they are what I most want to show in my pics.

Also I do my pics when I have loads of time to spend on them. I am normally sitting around relaxing late at night with my pajamas and hair in a big bun or plat. I can't be arsed to fix my hair, put foundation on, put blush on, and do lipstick. There's no other makeup to show besides the eyes. If I had time to do the pics before work, I would show the whole face to show how I put everything together but since I'm usually going to bed straightaway I don't do it. I have shown my whole face before on here and MUA so it's not the anonymity factor.

Also when you do a full face pic you have to fuss over the angles. It's not easy to get a flattering shot where you're not making a weird face, doing something funny with your mouth, having flyaway hair, etc. Unless you pose and model a lot, you feel self conscious taking pics and it's harder to take a flattering one that shows the makeup from all angles so I try not to be _too_ hard on people's FOTD's.


----------



## user3 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_When people do that "mouth open" thing that looks like they're giving a blowjob._

 





 I agree! Although, it's not a pet peeve of mine but do giggle a bit.
Now that's not to say the makeup is bad...just the pic is a little funny.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I think (I don't know why - I am PMSing just as an FYI) that it bothers me when people only post their eyes. I dunno, I want to see the whole thing! I don't wear loads of eye shadow everyday so I guess I just want to see how it looks on the overall face.

Sorry ladies - what a stick in the mud I am tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I often only post my eyes and lips because I am unable to get a good full face pic. It seems to be more difficult for me to get one that shows off the makeup.
I know some people do it for privacy. Plenty of people are not comfortable having their pic on the net but want to share their makeup talent.
Much like pictureless FOTD's you just need to use your imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My only pet peeve is clear pictures. Blurry is one thing but when the pic is orange or yellow and you can't see the makeup it seems pointless to me.

My personal pet peeve for me is trying to just get a good pic. Either the flash will wash out my colors or the pic turns out blurry. It drives me nuts. Taking good pics and being able to show the makeup off is a HUGE pet peeve of mine. Many of times I will try taking pics and when they don't come out right I just don't post the FOTD.

I try not to be judgemental about pics because I know how hard it is to get a good one that really show cases your makeup.
I do truely try to see the good in every FOTD. Sounds corny but it's true.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (May 3, 2006)

I don't think it's corny Ness, I too love to look because I see the good parts in everyone's pics. It's only the technical aspects I wish were different sometimes, but I do know it is really hard to get a good pic that accurately showcases the makeup and looks good to the subject's (sometimes very hypercritical) eyes.

I don't have an issue with the poses as long as they are fairly close up. As you say Ash, the differences in everyone are what makes it interesting.


----------



## shygirl (May 9, 2006)

I used to post FOTDs but took them down because they either looked crappy to me or didn't look true-to-life. I take 10 shots trying to get the picture right and it doesn't come out. So, I get frustrated and don't post at all.


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 28, 2006)

People who post their FOTD and point out their own imperfections is a big pet peeve of mine.  I don't care if your eyebrow isn't drawn straight, I'm more interested in the overall look!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2006)

When pictures don't show up or they photoshop it a lot and it makes it seem too different. Sometimes I like to buy the things they use in their FOTDs because I like how it looks and am a bit disappointed to have it not look the same in real life.


----------



## Ambi (Aug 28, 2006)

Not about FOTDs but the tutorials... 
How some people post a bare face photo and must add the "OMG ew shield your eyes gross yuck disguting!!!1eleven", why they heck did you post it then? If you think it's so gross why do you think we want to see it, it's not like it's even necessary when you're posting an *eye make-up* tutorial? Full face tutorials are a different thing of course.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 28, 2006)

my only pet peeve of FOTDs is when people do the same poses in their pics, in different topics i.e that person does a green e/s look and poses for pics, then in another topic of theirs they do a smoky e/s look and their pose is so similar that if you put the pics together, the head wouldnt move :| get what i mean?

It is annoying when people dont post what they're used but i think thats b/c they want people to ask them what theyve used and accept it as a compliment, idk. 


I do eye shots only because i dont really have a face look you see, i only do the eyes and maybe lips when i take the photo, but you never know, i may post an FOTD hehe


----------



## lara (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_my only pet peeve of FOTDs is when people do the same poses in their pics, in different topics i.e that person does a green e/s look and poses for pics, then in another topic of theirs they do a smoky e/s look and their pose is so similar that if you put the pics together, the head wouldnt move :| get what i mean?_

 
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 28, 2006)

i hate when people post millions of pictures and call it an FOTD, even though you can't see their make up application in 90% of the pictures.  there's a girl in the myspace groups who posts like 24 pictures, and you can only see her make up in like 3 of the pictures.  freezes my computer, so i no longer look at her posts anymore lol


----------



## Calhoune (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm just happy to be able to look at FOTDs, because I'd never have the courage to put up my own, I 3 pet peeves.

1. Blurry pics. I don't like 'em.
2. Not listing what you used. Then what else is the point? We post for inspiration right? Then I need to know what you used, or are you just fishing for compliments?
3. WHEN PICTURES DOESN'T SHOW UP! I hate browsing old FOTDs and the pictures aren't available because of photobucket, or hosted on a site that's shut down. I want to seeeeeeee


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 19, 2006)

I love when people post lots of pics! The more, the better imo; especially if I would like to do the same look. I'm a detail person soo...

Anyhow, my only pet peeve is when people don't list what they use. If want to do a similar look, it would be nice and helpful to know what a person used.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 19, 2006)

people's expressions really REALLY bother me. i dont mean like smiling i mean like the same pose over and over again, kinda like the blowjob mouth thing or the fishy pucker thing. or its like one pic of the fishy mouth, then another fishy mouth but looking up towards the ceiling, then a fishy mouth from the side.

i dont wanna see it!

end rant


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 19, 2006)

1. When people (mostly everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) post their pictures on Photobucket and imageshack rather than Specktra and I can't see them at work.

2. When the pictures are too small to see any detail.

3. I also hate that non-moving head pose.


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

I dislike when people don't list everything they have used and when they put links up! It's so annoying! I actually like when people post a lot of pics though!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 20, 2006)

1. When people post a FOTD and write "Don't look at my eyebrows/skin/whatever, they are sooo Gnarly!!" and the eyebrows/skin/whatever are perfectly fine.  I am not going to post "oh no, your eyebrows are great!" just to placate you.
2.  When people make kissy faces to the camera...save it for your boyfriend or girlfriend
But I'm grateful people post FOTDs, they all are really inspiring, and the first place I got to when I need to figure out what to pair w/ my new pigment or whatever.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


*But what if it *IS* broke from straight away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??*


----------



## Uchina (Nov 22, 2006)

When people use the same look every FOTD.


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_i hate when people post millions of pictures and call it an FOTD, even though you can't see their make up application in 90% of the pictures.  there's a girl in the myspace groups who posts like 24 pictures, and you can only see her make up in like 3 of the pictures.  freezes my computer, so i no longer look at her posts anymore lol_

 




LOL!! i know EXACTLY who you're talking about. it drives me crazy!


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 23, 2006)

Sometimes I feel cranky when I go to look at FOTD's for inspiration and the same people post, EVERYDAY, and they look exactly the same every day. I mean, hell, posting everyday is great...but maybe try something different ONCE in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also hate it when someone prefaces their FOTD with the whole "Excuse my ugliness, bad eyebrows, disgusting hair and unworthy face" bs. They are always gorgeous and its annoying! Especially when they say they are so ugly and they look better than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm guilty of most of these FOTD sins myself, so.


----------



## madkitty (Nov 23, 2006)

my pet FOTD peeve is that I cant do mine as well as everyone else LOL


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 3, 2007)

Un-rotated picturess


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree whomever said when people photoshop their skin and try to pass it off as their own. I'd rather see what your skin really looks like than some retouched version of it.

I also don't like when people don't list if they used foundation, concealer, etc. I'd like to know! (That is if they did.)


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 5, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve (and this is back from when I actually went through the FOTDs on a regular basis) is when someone posts and then you get like three pages of everyone going "Oh you're so hot" etc, and I'm thinking ok, but you really overdid it on the blush or something like that. And then I try to really nicely sugest what I think, the whole time waiting for everyone to get really mad at me for critisizing. I feel sometimes with the FOTDs it's more about posting compliments on the girls who everyone else seems to like rather than offering constructive critisim. I mean, why not offer a comment that's actually worth something to the person who made the original post? Sorry, that's just how I feel.


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_My biggest pet peeve (and this is back from when I actually went through the FOTDs on a regular basis) is when someone posts and then you get like three pages of everyone going "Oh you're so hot" etc, and I'm thinking ok, but you really overdid it on the blush or something like that. And then I try to really nicely sugest what I think, the whole time waiting for everyone to get really mad at me for critisizing. I feel sometimes with the FOTDs it's more about posting compliments on the girls who everyone else seems to like rather than offering constructive critisim. I mean, why not offer a comment that's actually worth something to the person who made the original post? Sorry, that's just how I feel._

 

i agree with this to a certain degree. thats when i just not comment instead of getting hit with a barrage of comments.

i also get annoying when come people's "constructive criticism" isnt' really saying much. like for example if someone posts a picture and her intro says "this was takenw hen I got out of work, sorry the lips wore off" and then someone comments "it would look better if you had some lips on"


----------



## ben (Jan 5, 2007)

1) FOTD posts with excessive photos

2) When the poster makes a comment about their ugly, gross, fat, [insert any negative word here] body part

3) "If you want to know what I used just ask"


----------



## Ziya (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_my pet FOTD peeve is that I cant do mine as well as everyone else LOL_

 
NOT TRUE lmao


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess my only pet peeve with someone else's would be if the pictures are too small to see anything.

I usually put the "please excuse my eyebrows/hair" thing in almost every post. I've always been self-depracating, and I probably always will be. I'm not looking for an ego stroke, I'm just trying to head off the "It would look good if you did (insert tip here) with your eyebrows" comments. Not that I don't want them, it's just that I can't do anything, because they don't grow back in. What I've got now is what I'm stuck with.

Um, peeves as far as my OWN FOTDs would be the fact that my pictures always come out all BIG FACE for some reason. I should try a full face picture without that macro shit on.

And yeah, sometimes the makeup looks different/less blended in the picture than it does in real life. Dunno why, though.

I enjoy looking at FOTDs, personally, so please keep them coming, ladies.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 

 
_ like the blowjob mouth thing or the fishy pucker thing. or its like one pic of the fishy mouth, then another fishy mouth but looking up towards the ceiling, then a fishy mouth from the side.

i dont wanna see it!

end rant_

 
(Side topic) Now, I wonder. Can someone do a B mouth, fish mouth, and side fish pucker thing aimed  up towards the ceiling while looking at the ceiling with their chin at a 70 degree angle all at the same time? It sounds like a rare talent to me.  Have mercy!  I can honestly say that I haven't seen that one.  I would be interested to see that done.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 28, 2009)

the dreaded kissy face. ugghhh


----------



## Rennah (Mar 28, 2009)

Blurry photos
Over-processed & photoshopped photos
Bad lighting in photos
Really tiny thumbnail-sized photos (with no link to larger images)


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 28, 2009)

Images shown as links. That REALLY annoys me. It's not really that hard, just take the image URL and stick it between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

When someone posts links I just don't have the patience to click on them, and I end up missing out on potentially awesome FOTDs.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 28, 2009)

the *only* thing I kind of sigh at is when pictures are obviously photoshopped more than they need to be. Skin doesn't look like skin, or the lighting change is dramatic, or it's all too soft and glowy. Mainly it's a peeve because I'm sure the original doesn't look much like the edited version.

Other then that I don't really care what people do, I'm just glad they're posting.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Images shown as links. That REALLY annoys me. It's not really that hard, just take the image URL and stick it between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

When someone posts links I just don't have the patience to click on them, and I end up missing out on potentially awesome FOTDs._

 
When the images are oversized and are posted (meaning larger than 640x800) mods come in and link the images, unless the user is kind enough to do it in the f irst place.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 28, 2009)

Posting "the usual" for face stuff or not listing it at all.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_When the images are oversized and are posted (meaning larger than 640x800) mods come in and link the images, unless the user is kind enough to do it in the f irst place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh, I see. That's an adequate compromise then, rather than just shutting down the thread altogether. 

Does Specktra have a bbcode that automatically thumbs an image? That would be super helpful.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 29, 2009)

Heh I close my eyes because if I don't you totally cannot see my awesome head work that I slaved over to get a damn good looking well blended crease thing. Granted if you were in front of me you would because I'm so short that you can look down and see. 

And seconded the whole thankful people post FOTD's you guys give me so much inspiration I love looking at all of the combos and people's work.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_yep, bluryness and when ppl don't close their eyes. Also when the colour doens't really show up properly... but i guess i shouldn't be complaining, but instead should be thankful that ppl actually post FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 29, 2009)

Heh I just try to fix the fact that I have pores from hell and usually mention "yes photoshoped for pretty face" but yah guilty

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) blurry pics 

2) when people photoshop their skin and then try to pass it off as their own lol_


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess you could call these pet peeves.

The usual blurry/too big/way to edited/all that jazz

I wish people would be kind and put not only what they used but similar shades but that's just me and is most likely too much to ask really.

When they don't put where they used the eyeshadow application.

No replies that always makes me sad not only for mine but others silly me.

Hate that no matter how hard I try I cannot get my blending to pop like it seems everyone else does.

Oh Oh! I super duper hate it when I go to see a picture and it's not there even more so on the tutorials....


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 29, 2009)

I love looking at FOTDs for some inspiration. 

Pet peeves..
*blurry pics or bad lighting ... can't see the makeup!
*a crapload of pics, just slows down my computer and most of them look identical
*doesn't list what was used - then I don't know what to buy!
*says things like "I'm so ugly without makeup!" or "Don't look at ____ because its so nasty." Its really annoying, stop fishing for compliments.
*links - I don't have the patience to click on and then let each pic load
*only posting the eyes - I like seeing how different people match eyeshadows to lipsticks

Other than that, its all good. Thanks to all the lovely ladies brave enough to post their faces!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Ahh, I see. That's an adequate compromise then, rather than just shutting down the thread altogether. 

Does Specktra have a bbcode that automatically thumbs an image? That would be super helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Currently, we do not.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

My only main peeve is I don't like having to click on links so those fotds I normally don't view but one pic ...

And there are some yes that are the same over and over ...I just don't click them as much anymore...

But mostly I am just happy to see fotd's I wish more members would post I like seeing different faces and their interpretation of different colors.


----------



## Aremisia (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 

 
_I think (I don't know why - I am PMSing just as an FYI) that it bothers me when people only post their eyes. I dunno, I want to see the whole thing! I don't wear loads of eye shadow everyday so I guess I just want to see how it looks on the overall face.

Sorry ladies - what a stick in the mud I am tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am usually so boring that I need the whole face to get inspired! However, if i do manage to do an involved look on a weekday it usually just revolves around my eyes. I've made it to work before having to do the desperate dig in my purse for any sort of lip product! So i also love to see what other people manage to do for their eyes.


----------



## Willa (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not very into webcam pictures, all ''pixelized'' blury and such...

When the person doesnt show a close-up of the eyes, and you only see her (or him) eyes opened, far from the camera.

When the person puts a gazillion pictures that all look the same, 5-6 could do the job, and doesnt write any comments or such. Like, I post pictures and leave to do other stuff... like a robot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, I love looking at your FOTD's girls (and boys), you all do a great job. It's just that sometimes you (all of us) need a little adjustment


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 30, 2009)

This is more of a tutorial thing than an FOTD thing (but I feel like it counts, since I'm referring to the photo tutorials)...but one of my pet peeves is only focusing on eyes, and then just adding a quick sentence like, "oh I did foundation, lips, cheeks, and brows" without actually showing that.  I like to see the whole thing!  Especially the tutorials that show some really awesome contouring and highlighting, I love to see what tools techniques and products people use for that.  


**please note, I do appreciate the time and trouble people go through to post those, and I enjoy them regardless.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn, y'all are harsh! Really, I think the only thing that really bugs me is when I get the "photobucket bandwidth exceeded" and similar images.. lmao!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2009)

^ Ditto.

The other thing that bugs me is blurry pictures.


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_My biggest pet peeve is when someone posts and then you get like three pages of everyone going "Oh you're so hot" etc, and I'm thinking ok, but you really overdid it on the blush or something like that. And then I try to really nicely sugest what I think, the whole time waiting for everyone to get really mad at me for critisizing._

 
SAME HERE! I post my FOTD's and specifically ask for criticism and no one ever gives it :/ Like, if my foundation is the wrong shade, tell me! Or tell me to wax my crazy eyebrows or peach fuzz mustache! Compliments are nice if there's something outstanding about the look, but tips and criticism helps in the long run.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 7, 2009)

I can't stand a million zillion pictures of the same look AND in the same angle.


----------



## Frosting (Apr 8, 2009)

- not listing the products used
- not rotating pictures to be right side up (it takes all of 5 seconds to do)
- people who post tons of FOTDs that all look exactly the same
- myspace face (ridiculous angles, over pouting the lips, blow job face, hair in face)
- very dark or blurry pics that make it impossible to see the makeup

The biggest pet peeve for me is the people who post tons of identical FOTDs because then the more unique FOTDs get pushed down and missed.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to the users who posted "not having a closed eye picture" in FOTDs as a peeve, I started doing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peer pressure! Thanks, darlings.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 10, 2009)

i don't like thumbnails that are like 90x80. i can't see that sh*t!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

blurry pictures is mine. bad lighting as well.


----------



## witch (Apr 18, 2009)

im afraid to post and tell someone that their foundation is maybe a shade or four too dark and the wrong tone(too yellow ect...)  i feel like my head might be bitten off.  cuz i mean that person already may have four pages of people saying the same 'oh you look so great'....'awesome'....'gorgeous look', but no one offering any tips on how the person could maybe improve thier look a bit.


----------



## Willa (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *witch* 

 
_im afraid to post and tell someone that their foundation is maybe a shade or four too dark and the wrong tone(too yellow ect...)  i feel like my head might be bitten off.  cuz i mean that person already may have four pages of people saying the same 'oh you look so great'....'awesome'....'gorgeous look', but no one offering any tips on how the person could maybe improve thier look a bit._

 
Yeah, you could see that on Livejournal, girls telling others how bad their foundation look and such, but here it's more friendly. 

There's plenty of polite ways telling things to people, but you could write the person a private message. I don't think you would have your head bitten off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usually when somebody ask for constructive critisism, you can tell them
If they don't, then you could send them a private message... 
As for myself, I would not be mad at a person who would send me one for this reason, it's helping!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

Not much really annoys me apart from out of focus, bad quality uber-flash photography, which could apply to anything, including FOTD's.
Learn to use the camera D: Making your skin blank out from an uberflash is. not. attractive.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_the dreaded kissy face. ugghhh_

 
OMG and scrunchy ....please add that one ...kissy, 3 y/o tongue out, yeah ...I am so with you...I normally close those instantly


----------



## carlierae26 (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't like it when they watermark the whole picture, especially when it's on an eye shot.. I'm distracted by the mark.  Very annoying.  I know people have to protect their picture.. but does it have to be in the middle dividing up your picture in half?

That and the 5 million pictures of the same thing.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 9, 2009)

1) I hate the funny face

2) I hate when the make up is horrible, they know it's horrible, but still post it.

3) I hate "Model look". You know, when there's no smile at all, just a blank ass stare. <<< I really hate that one.

4) The curl lip and arched eyebrow photos. Like it's cute to look like you have an attitude.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate the 237284373247290 pics, blurry pics, odee over sized pictures, like come on, ur effing my my PC with those big a^^ pics. Oh and the kissy faces! Bloody HELL!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

i hope i don't annoy anyone with my fotd's!! lol i do the same angles and faces because why fix something if it ain't broke right?? hhehehehe but i do tend to do similar looks. -__- i need more ideas!

my fotd peeves would have to be blurry images, links (too lazy to click), bad lighting.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i hope i don't annoy anyone with my fotd's!! lol i do the same angles and faces because why fix something if it ain't broke right?? hhehehehe but i do tend to do similar looks. -__- i need more ideas!

my fotd peeves would have to be blurry images, links (too lazy to click), bad lighting._

 

trust sweetheart you didn't annoy anyone.


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

I must admit that I really dislike FOTD's with too much pictures
And too photoshopped ones
I also don't comment a lot, I only press thank when I really like a FOTD, but that's just me. I think it's as valuable as a comment


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I must admit that I really dislike FOTD's with too much pictures
And too photoshopped ones
I also don't comment a lot, I only press thank when I really like a FOTD, but that's just me. I think it's as valuable as a comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
if i like it a lot i'll just give a thanks, but if i LOVE it i give a thanks and a comment. ha! yes, i have my own personal fotd guidelines


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_if i like it a lot i'll just give a thanks, but if i LOVE it i give a thanks and a comment. ha! yes, i have my own personal fotd guidelines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
We all have our guidelines


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_odee over sized pictures, like come on, ur effing my my PC with those big a^^ pics_

 



















when i got my cam i had to start SERIOUSLY scaling down my pics because they're like 3200x3000. f*cking HUGE! i need to figure out how to change that


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i hope i don't annoy anyone with my fotd's!! lol i do the same angles and faces because why fix something if it ain't broke right?? hhehehehe but i do tend to do similar looks. -__- i need more ideas!

my fotd peeves would have to be blurry images, links (too lazy to click), bad lighting._

 
Your FOTD's are always perfect! Everytime I look at them I think - Dang, she found the perfect location for pictures and perfected the angles!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_if i like it a lot i'll just give a thanks, but if i LOVE it i give a thanks and a comment. ha! yes, i have my own personal fotd guidelines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I do too lol


----------



## Brie (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ I do that as well.

I always read this thread too thinking oh crap did i do that


----------



## user79 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlierae26* 

 
_I don't like it when they watermark the whole picture, especially when it's on an eye shot.. I'm distracted by the mark.  Very annoying.  *I know people have to protect their picture.. but does it have to be in the middle dividing up your picture in half?
*_

 
Unfortunately, yes it does. I try to put my watermark on the side but sometimes I have to put it smack in the middle because some thieves have gotten crafty and just cropped out the watermark and claim it as their own. A watermark in the middle of the picture is nearly impossible to remove, but I always make it transparent so you can still see it but it's not so strong.


----------



## carlierae26 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Unfortunately, yes it does. I try to put my watermark on the side but sometimes I have to put it smack in the middle because some thieves have gotten crafty and just cropped out the watermark and claim it as their own. A watermark in the middle of the picture is nearly impossible to remove, but I always make it transparent so you can still see it but it's not so strong._

 
I never understood why anyone would want to call someone else's face as their own.  I'm in no way a beauty, but still wouldn't want to call someone else me.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

1.  When girls do that incredibly annoying pursed lips thing and they look like a fish.
  	2.  Pictures that are sideways or un-cropped if they should be.
  	3.  Links of images instead of pictures.  I never click those because what a waste of time.
  	4.  Too few pictures, too many pictures.  I think 3-6 is okay as long as they vary enough and aren't just MySpace/vanity pics or something.
  	5.  The girl needs to not look like a hooker.


----------



## trollydolly (May 5, 2011)

This is a bit off topic but I hate it when people do tutorials on youtube but only ever do eye shadow tutorials. I enjoy seeing foundation, lips, blusher etc being applied lol. I'm not really an eye shadow person!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> This is a bit off topic but I hate it when people do tutorials on youtube but only ever do eye shadow tutorials. I enjoy seeing foundation, lips, blusher etc being applied lol. I'm not really an eye shadow person!


	lol! i filmed my first tutorial for specktra the other day and skipped filming foundation and then forgot to film applying lipstick! but it was more about time restraint and the fact that i am still learning


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

Too much photoshop, kissy fish lips and photos that are posted to make the user look hot, rather than show off their makeup


----------



## arvika (Dec 18, 2011)

Classic Beauty said:


> It annoys me whenever people post a ton of pictures. 5-6 is plenty. One straight on with eyes open, one straight on with eyes closed, one at the side with eyes open, one at the side with eyes closed, and one funny face.



 	Hahahaha I do this. Then again, I'm a retard.


----------



## BamitsRuzi (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate when people make a pose when they take a picture and its a stupid duck face, (And everyone does this with their lips sticking out.) Auuughhh it irks me.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 18, 2012)

BamitsRuzi said:


> I hate when people make a pose when they take a picture and its a stupid duck face, (And everyone does this with their lips sticking out.) Auuughhh it irks me.


	Urrgh I hate that too! and SO many girls do it now! I'm sorry but they all look so silly making those faces, it doesn't even make them look prettier, cuter or cooler :/


----------

